# Batch datei



## BomberJack (8. Juni 2002)

Hi @ all,
ich hätte mal ne frage wie sollte eine batch datei aussehen die 3 mal hintereinander einen ping aussführt nachdem ich sie starte hat da wer ahnung von wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir wer da helfne könnte.

gruß
BomberJAck


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Juni 2002)

batch datei? was ist das denn? 
du meinst wahrscheinlich ein shell-skript. das müsste ungefähr so aussehen:


```
#!/bin/bash
CNT = 0
while [ $CNT -lt 3 ]; do
    echo "IP:"
    read IP
    ping $IP
    let CNT=CNT+1
done
```

müsste klappen.


----------

